

How much energy goes into making a bottle of water? - indiejade
http://www.physorg.com/news156506896.html

======
indiejade
A: 2000 times more than the energy required to produce tap water.

Another interesting fact from the article: ". . . world consumption of bottled
water has increased by 70% since 2001 to 200 billion liters in 2007."

